# 2 Ragdolls Looking for a Home - NW England



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Through a breeder friend I have been advised of two Ragdolls looking for a new indoor loving home - each to go separately.

The first one is a huge, quite confident, seal colourpoint boy who is 4 years old. 

The second is a four year old blue colourpoint girl who is fairly timid so I am told.

However, one of this pair has been piddling inappropriately (piddles rather than spraying!) unfortunately the owners haven't worked out which one it is. The general consensus is that of course one of them is feeling stressed - this problem has only occurred relatively recently and possibly the arrival of a child did not help matters. They have very reluctantly decided that it would be better if the cats are rehomed separately - particularly as they do not know which one is the culprit.

The cats are in very good health generally, neutered and vaccinated. 

We think a very quiet home for the girl is a must, ideally, where she can be the only cat, and no young children.

The boy is more confident and laid back and is okay with another cat and children.

The cats are in the North West. If anyone is interested please PM me and I will forward your details onto the breeder.

I will try to get some photos.

Thank you.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah pictures can't wait wish i was in that part of England


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I'm in love!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very handsome, hope they get homes soon._


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Bit confused! One minute the photo of them in the bath is there and the next it's not!


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have only seen one picture of the sealpoint.


----------



## Taylor85 (Oct 20, 2011)

I *may* be able to help, but its a madhouse here! 2 cats, 2 kids and me and the hubby!! Where about in the NW?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its a shame they have to separate them, especially if they think its a child's arrival that could have caused it. if they have been together all this time, but i suppose they are more likely to get homed separately


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Taylor85 said:


> I *may* be able to help, but its a madhouse here! 2 cats, 2 kids and me and the hubby!! Where about in the NW?


That is such a very kind thought; they are not too far from where you are but I think the girl will definately need a quieter home(!) The breeder of the boy feels he may be okay with one other cat and slightly older children but if you can PM me your e-mail I can ask her to contact you so you can discuss whether it is a possibility? Thank you for caring!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed they won't be waiting long


----------

